# crew needed for a Friday trip out of Freeport



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd love to go to the floaters but have no crew available. May be just a day snapper trip. Split fuel, ice, bait and cleanup. I run a 27 SeaHunt.
Prefer seasoned people with their own gear and plenty of offshore experience. PM me or call/text me at 512-626-2830


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

full crew


----------

